# Excity and depression caused by ibs



## Devcon (Jan 5, 2019)

About 2 months ago I started getting really badd excity attacks in depression.i hate how I feel all the time now I feel like I'm walking in a bubble with butterfly's in my stomach and a werd rush going all threw my body feeling like im Crawling out of my skin and alot of other things I cant explain I cant eat or sleep when I'm like this with a strong feeling like I just want to cry My doctor said he thinks it's a really batiks ID attack in panic attack mix cons from the IBS does anybody else get this Symptoms as well It will be like 1 second you're OK and knew this creeps up and starts happening again on and off like a light switch?


----------

